# My Prep



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm currently in prep for zkk Classic on 28th June & English Grand Prix on 5th July.

Just thought I would make this thread to keep me on track & push me when it gets tough.

My prep will be 16 weeks in total.

These are a few starting pics sitting at 110.4kg
























These are are from last weekend (7 weeks out) currently 99kg


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking good, what weight are you looking to compete at? How tall are you? Any info on diet, training, AAS being used?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking good mate - in to follow on this one! 

Would love to know what AAS use etc you got planned for prep


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Looking good mate - in to follow on this one!
> 
> Would love to know what AAS use etc you got planned for prep


Shouldn't it be diet first :lol:


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

looking good mate. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Shouldn't it be diet first :lol:


No, diets do not interest me. It will be calorie restricted and whatever macro intake he decides. Not very interesting/beneficial to me.

Where as AAS contest prep I have little knowledge off and so want to hear more


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

warsteiner said:


> Looking good, what weight are you looking to compete at? How tall are you? Any info on diet, training, AAS being used?


The ZKK I'm doing up to 100kg & EGP I'm doing over 90s.

Looking to be on stage around mid 90s


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jalex said:


> No, diets do not interest me. It will be calorie restricted and whatever macro intake he decides. Not very interesting/beneficial to me.
> 
> Where as AAS contest prep I have little knowledge off and so want to hear more


Fair point :lol:

Gear was test & dbol for first 6 weeks. Now it's test p, tren a, mast p, var, winny & T3.

Nothing too special


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Fair point :lol:
> 
> Gear was test & dbol for first 6 weeks. Now it's test p, tren a, mast p, var, winny & T3.
> 
> Nothing too special


What are you planning to drop (if anything) when you get very close to the show mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jalex said:


> What are you planning to drop (if anything) when you get very close to the show mate?


Not sure yet mate.

I've got James Flemming helping me along with this prep as I've got a very busy year so need someone to take some stress off.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Not sure yet mate.
> 
> I've got James Flemming helping me along with this prep as I've got a very busy year so need someone to take some stress off.


Now that sounds like a sensible decision  !


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

you have a sick starting base man this will be an awsome prep. il keep checking in


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A little calf pump after cardio


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Whats training and diet like?


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Obviously I'm in for this, looking good for 7 weeks out!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Whats training and diet like?


Training is the same as how I normally train, med/high volume.

Diet wise, just started adding in high carb days & cycling with them


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Normally I get disappointed when looking at myself as I'm never as big or conditioned as I'd want to be.

But today I did some posing practice at the gym and didn't feel too bad about what I saw which is a big step for me.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> I'm currently in prep for zkk Classic on 28th June & English Grand Prix on 5th July.
> 
> Just thought I would make this thread to keep me on track & push me when it gets tough.
> 
> ...


yo man, your posing is not right, u have far more potential, but u need to open up yourself a bit more, u need to put your fists where the narrowest part of the waist is and push them, like trying to squeeze your belly button, when doing front lats, spread them wide, and arms on the front shot has to be higher, that makes u look wider


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> yo man, your posing is not right, u have far more potential, but u need to open up yourself a bit more, u need to put your fists where the narrowest part of the waist is and push them, like trying to squeeze your belly button, when doing front lats, spread them wide, and arms on the front shot has to be higher, that makes u look wider


Thanks mate, I'm practicing daily. Will try these out today


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you coached by Milos?

I didn't know who he was until I saw Jordan Peters and Mark Coles talking about him. He was on one of Mark Coles' podcasts talking about nutrition and training, very knowledgeable guy.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Are you coached by Milos?
> 
> I didn't know who he was until I saw Jordan Peters and Mark Coles talking about him. He was on one of Mark Coles' podcasts talking about nutrition and training, very knowledgeable guy.


No I'm not, I'm using James Flemming for my prep.

Milos is a very clever guy and a true legend.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking very good mate. I agree about the posing, from the pics it seems like you don't show your physique off as much as you could.

When you have that nailed you'll look great. I'll be at the Zack Khan show so it'll be good to see you on stage.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> Looking very good mate. I agree about the posing, from the pics it seems like you don't show your physique off as much as you could.
> 
> When you have that nailed you'll look great. I'll be at the Zack Khan show so it'll be good to see you on stage.


I've been going over my posing, hopefully next pics I out up should show it better.

Come say hi if you see me mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A couple of pics from tonight. Posing look any better?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

No, get your bicep peak higher than your delt peak


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

After legs today


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> A couple of pics from tonight. Posing look any better?
> 
> View attachment 172047
> 
> ...


10/10

How do you get those tear drops?

I'm all outer n upper thigh


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 10/10
> 
> How do you get those tear drops?
> 
> I'm all outer n upper thigh


Haven't a clue mate, I'm always trying to work more on my outer sweep


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Striations coming through in triceps now


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got 5 weeks today, until show time


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Starting to suffer now. Bodyfat is getting low and sleep is a thing of the past.

Need to take pictures in the morning so will post some up


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You're doing great mate - not just the conditioning but the attitude and your friendly approach to helping others.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good ????


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just finishing if my cardio, then going to go gym take pictures & train shoulders


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll be interested to see the updated photos. It can only be about 3 weeks to the show so not too long to keep the motivation going.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

warsteiner said:


> I'll be interested to see the updated photos. It can only be about 3 weeks to the show so not too long to keep the motivation going.


Yeah 3 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Not going to load up and more 'full pics' as I don't want to give away too much to any who might be lurking 

But everything is on track, weight is spot on right at the top end, condition is getting tighter daily!

Can't wait now


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok a little sneak peak, 10 days out.



I'm still on high sodium so holding quite a bit of water still.


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Ok a little sneak peak, 10 days out.
> 
> View attachment 173564
> 
> ...


Looking good, all the best mate


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Your legs are fin awesome mate!!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Felt like that bicep vein was coming out the screen at me :lol: nice work,.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So after 16 weeks, tomorrow is finally the day.

Everything is to plan. Weight is good, condition is tight. Still droping water. Carbing up yesterday & today.

Just can't wait to get up there now!


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

It will all pay off mate. how's your posing been going?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> So after 16 weeks, tomorrow is finally the day.
> 
> Everything is to plan. Weight is good, condition is tight. Still droping water. Carbing up yesterday & today.
> 
> Just can't wait to get up there now!


I think you'll do v well mate


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Just noticed this.

Looking great! good luck!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, posing has improved a lot.

Hopefully you'll be able to see in the company pics tomorrow.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

BEst of look :thumb:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck mate can't wait to see the pictures of your condiction


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Best of luck tomorrow looking good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck fella


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Smash it!!!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck mate


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Good luck,mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, excited.

Want to get up there.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

goodluck bby x


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

Best of luck today


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Good luck today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Il try & keep this updated though out the day as much as I can.

Currently just had my steak & eggs and laying down relaxing whilst the missus is packing the bags.

Made some cake to take with me last night


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck ????


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck mate. Cake looks good


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Good luck  . Going by the pics so far I'm sure you'll look great!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Weighed in at 89kg.

Was planning on doing u100s as I was 9 yesterday!

So now doing u90s

Currently laying down relaxing, should be on stage around 3ish


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Show has just started. I'm in the 17th class.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> View attachment 174147
> 
> 
> Show has just started. I'm in the 17th class.


Smash it mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Freddie smalls is just about to guest pose then 5 monte classes until me


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

just got off.

A very good class of 5, I didn't place top 3.

tried my best & put my all into prep so a bit gutted but nothing more I could have done.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> just got off.
> 
> A very good class of 5, I didn't place top 3.
> 
> tried my best & put my all into prep so a bit gutted but nothing more I could have done.


And that's all you can ask of yourself mate. Well done, I look forwRd to seeing the pics. Enjoy yourself and the post-show treats


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> And that's all you can ask of yourself mate. Well done, I look forwRd to seeing the pics. Enjoy yourself and the post-show treats


Just going for dinner now. Nothing crazy just some salad then chicken & chips.

staying focused for the English Grand Prix next weekend.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

solidcecil said:


> just got off.
> 
> A very good class of 5, I didn't place top 3.
> 
> tried my best & put my all into prep so a bit gutted but nothing more I could have done.


Gutted for you. It's tough to take when you gave your all, but you'll just have to chalk this one up to experience.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Gutted to hear that mate. Look forward to seeing pics as I didn't get to stay and see you as my mate was upset with his placing so we decided to leave lol.

English Grand Prix isn't too far away so if you get everything right then you should do well.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Fair point :lol:
> 
> Gear was test & dbol for first 6 weeks. Now it's test p, tren a, mast p, var, winny & T3.
> 
> Nothing too special


Any peptides?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ah unlucky mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> just got off.
> 
> A very good class of 5, I didn't place top 3.
> 
> tried my best & put my all into prep so a bit gutted but nothing more I could have done.


Keep your eye on the prize mate

If not next week then the show after mate.  I know Adam got 2nd whowon??


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> Keep your eye on the prize mate
> 
> If not next week then the show after mate.  I know Adam got 2nd whowon??


yeah adam got 2nd in the u90s inters.

not sure on the names of the other guys mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Few pictures from last night







And from today (guy in red won)


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

bail said:


> Keep your eye on the prize mate
> 
> If not next week then the show after mate.  I know Adam got 2nd whowon??


Winner of the show adam did was Matt something, Jims training partner


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just seen this, You looked amazing mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Just seen this, You looked amazing mate


Thanks mate, I looked the best I have.

Will have to be better next weekend


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks mate, I looked the best I have.
> 
> Will have to be better next weekend


Fing kill it mate, i WISH i could come even close to you look in years to come.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done mate!

If that guy in red won, you had far better condition imo!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

In those pics I don't see how he beat you... You were shredded... Good luck with next one


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers, back on the cardio today.

Want to bring a new level of conditioning next week.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Plans all laid out for this week. Excited to get even better.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Plans all laid out for this week. Excited to get even better.


More pancakes mate! Simple really.. Good luck


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Boroboy1980 (Dec 16, 2013)

Looking at the pictures I can only assume it's your posing that may have let you down.

I'm pretty sure everyone here agrees that you were in great shape for the event.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Boroboy1980 said:


> Looking at the pictures I can only assume it's your posing that may have let you down.
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone here agrees that you were in great shape for the event.


Thanks mate,

My posing is something I'm constantly working on.

Plus I'm getting my tan done by proglow next weekend as I think mine was a bit light.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So I'm up to 95kg, in the same condition as Sunday if not a little leaner.

Holding water from rebound but when that drops I should have a better showing.

I'm currently carb depleting until Friday, then big carb up on Saturday & carb up throughout the day on Sunday.

Doubt il get back under 90kg so looks like il more than likely be doing the o90.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So today is the day.

Woken up leaner & fuller than last week.

Stirations though in glutes & tear drop which weren't there last Sunday.

Today is going to be completely different too, I'm eating a lot more food so hopefully stay nice and full


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> So today is the day.
> 
> Woken up leaner & fuller than last week.
> 
> ...


I'm rooting for you mate, CANT WAIT to see pick and how u got on, Enjoy it mate


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Well done mate and good luck. did you manage to get into the u90 or are you going for the overs?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

garethd93 said:


> Well done mate and good luck. did you manage to get into the u90 or are you going for the overs?


Think hes 95KG


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got under 90s.

Better condition then last week. So now getting some carbs in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just had a better look at the pics and the guy in red who won looks a bit soft stood next to you, I know pictures aren't an accurate way to judge though...

Best of luck today mate I hope you get some hardware


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I'm dryer & fuller today so hopefully will do better


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

DONT FORGET TO SMILE


----------



## Mr LOS (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok for some reason this update has given me lots of different user names.

But this is the one I'm now sticking with. Mr LOS :thumbup1:

So Sunday went better than last week.

I tied for 3rd place on points but they gave the trophy to the other guy as he slightly outsized me, I still got an invite to the Brits but no hardware.

I think the new plan worked better, still needs tweaking but it worked. I spilled over slightly with the carb up, starting to hold a little water on lower stomach but I will lower next time.

I am not planning on doing the British this year as I'm getting married in September & am going to spend some quality time with my soon to be wife.

Plus it gives me time to add on more mass.

I am aiming on the London & South Coast in May next year.

I don't have any good stage pics from this weekend yet but here's a few from throughout the day.

*Edit, I can't upload pictures at the moment as its saying all are too big?


----------

